# Power outage auto-on light / charging station?



## clightnerd (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi folks,

In the vein of lower-case-p preparedness (for individual / family / neighborhood level emergencies, not survivalism), I've been looking for a solution for making backup lighting tools (flashlights etc.) obviously available when the power goes out.

For example, the perfect idea would be a cabinet or suchlike which has an "inverse nightlight", that is, a light which only ever comes on if the A/C power feeding it is DISRUPTED.

Then, in the event of a power outage in the night, all my family members would be able to see the (battery backed up) lights of the cabinet, and retrieve from it their flashlights, etc.

Before I set off to build such a thing, is there any such a device, or places I might start to look?

Thank you,

clightnerd


----------



## Poppy (Nov 22, 2015)

google
plug in emergency flashlight


----------



## clightnerd (Nov 23, 2015)

Poppy said:


> google
> plug in emergency flashlight



Thank you, I know it's possible to get one-off flashlights for this purpose. What I'm hoping to find is something a bit more generalized.

Since I'd like to have various items available and illuminated (think: lights, fire extinguisher, phone, ???) I wanted to put them in a cabinet or box. Think how AEDs or extinguishers are mounted on the walls. But, lighting up when the power goes out.

So, I was hoping I might find something like a switch or light fixture that would come on to illuminate the box, or to turn on the 5v or 12v or whatever other low voltage light I might rig myself. Any thoughts?


----------

